# new member



## caddyshack (Jan 3, 2010)

hi all,
        new to this mh site been m/homer about 5 years, and i am still learning , trouble is someone keeps moving the goalposts.      i still need to ask for advice, and i will return it if i can.  we live in morecambe bay area, is there anyone else out there from this neck of the woods.

                                               tom
:


----------



## Belgian (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome Tom,
Only ask, sometimes you get a worthfull answer


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Welcome*

Hi, 
Welcome to this mad but very useful site.

We all go through life constantly learning - as Belgian said just ask!

Regards

Wee-z


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jan 3, 2010)

And a warm welcome from me too. Absolute wealth of information, and opinions to be had on this site..just ask away.

Jackie


----------



## marzy (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome Caddyshack, I live in Ulverston so I will wave to you across the Bay!


----------



## caddyshack (Jan 4, 2010)

yes marzy, give us a wave we are directly opp you.   we have the better view though, we can see the lovely lakeland hills directly behind you.

                                                                              tom


----------



## marzy (Jan 4, 2010)

Its about time they built that bridge they keep talking about.
I have a good view of the powerstation!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome Caddyshack to the site - you will sure get all the advice you require and some you dont want on this site - but its a good place to be.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------

